# Pumpkin youtube video



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

YouTube - The Life and Death of a Pumpkin


Enjoy!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

that was too good I loved it! almost demented.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes!!! That was awesome!!! Had the feel of one of those movies I was forced to watch in school, on a film projector. Simply inspiring piece of work!!!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

very creative, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I never realized pumpkins had such strong feelings. Pumpkin carving will never be the same for me after watching this video


----------



## Haunted Horseman (Dec 5, 2007)

I remember seeing this last year. Very Creative.


----------



## pumpkinmass (Oct 20, 2005)

That was better than some of the movies on tv. It's an instant classic I give it 5 screams.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

I dont care how many times that is posted or where I always must stop and watch it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OK bewitched, this is one of the funniest things I have seen. I LOVED IT!!! You rock girl for posting this. Seriously Im still laughing about it.*


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_haha awesome. "A parade of tiny demons" haha that was hilarious. Great job on it._


----------



## Grendel (Jul 29, 2007)

That was my favorite part too dacalio. 
Fantastic job. Wish I had thought of it.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Love the soundtrack!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh the humanity!! 



What? 

I mean, Oh the pumpkinanity!!!!



That was....interestingly disturbing in a theatrical kinda way.
And I know theatrics


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

I can just see myself talking to my pumpkins this year.....


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Very Good,

I enjoyed it.


----------



## angela_s (Oct 10, 2008)

YouTube - Costume Studio - Super Hero Madness


----------



## benjamindaymon (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, the humanity? I hate sad endings. Reminds me a little of City of Angels...

I guess the pumpkin had to die... lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Such a sad story.


----------



## fatawesome (Oct 25, 2008)

i feel bad for just carving a jack-o-lantern


----------

